# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Giúp em con biến tần frn g11s với, cài đặt hoài mà không chạy.

## vanlam1102

Bác nào làm qua rồi chỉ em vài thông số cơ bản tí.
Lần đầu đụng vô nên còn bỡ ngỡ ko biết thiếu gì mà nó không chạy.
dự tính của em là chạy biến trở ngoài.
em cám ơn lắm lắm

----------


## vanlam1102

Các bác cho em hỏi điện trở em đấu vầy đúng không ạ. ( dây trắng )
em thấy biến tần mitsu cái nào cũng có jum từ chân P1 tới P+ biến tần fuji có cần không ạ.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

anh thử cái này xem sao. có vẻ nó đúng ak anh. anh không kết nối P1 với P+ lại hình như nó không lên mà hình luôn thì phải. nối tắt lại vì nó dẫn nguồn DC vào con IGBT thì phải.

----------


## solero

Hiện tại bây giờ nó đang báo lỗi như nào? Màn hình hiển thị những gì?

----------

